# Humax Dvd Burner Replacment



## Humax_Magician (Dec 22, 2006)

I have 2 DRT800 Humax units that burned out thier DVD burners

I was so pissed till I came across a solution

Feel free to e-mail me if you have this same problem and I will be happy to solve your problem



Yours in TivoLand

The Humax Magician


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

See
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=332229


----------

